# Recovered from DP after 8 years - Learn how to do it faster



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

First of all sorry about my englisch im a german speaking guy and just write in english in this forum to help others to recover faster from derealisation/depersonalisation.

My story began with the Age of 21. I've smoked weed since age of 18 and never feel bad about it...about 3 years later i had more and more the strange feeling when i smoked weed...nothing bad but i feel unwell and nervous at some times when i got high....Someday i was mountainbiking and had a bad accident with my bike...at the same evening i went to my friends place and we baked some spacecake from our own growed (very high THC concentration) indoor weed....i then also smoked one joint and imediatly feel like something changed...i feel so strange everything around me was so unreal and a talked to my friend and ask him if he feel the same...he says he's just stoned...

i then go home and the feeling doesnt stop..at my homeplace i start began have a very hard panic attack i've never had a panic attack before and i was thinking im gonna die of a heart attack or something like that. At the next moring i woke up and everything was so strange...i become again a panic attack and it getting worse and worse... the feeling dont go away and i was thinking i have to go to the psychiatry for the rest of my life and that starts againg to make a panic attack...i've never talked to anyone in my family for the first 3 weeks about this problem because i dont want them to feel that im crazy or something...

i started to google about my symptoms and found this dpselfhelp forum which help me a lot to understand that im not alone and that im not end up in the psychiatry for the rest of my life if i do something about my problem. I stopped smoking weed, never drink againg coffeine or some substance which acts to the brain and doing much of sports and fitness. i started doing yoga and stuff like that to relax and come down.

The feelig of derealisation than goes away a bit and its getting better and better each day....after about 2 years i almost forgot about derealisationa and made a realy bad fault...i smoked weed ones again...The next day everything started the same. I imediatly start to have a panic attack and everything feel like im in a little box and in another world and the people aroundme are in another dimension or something like that...realy strange feeling..

So i had to start again at this point with meditation, healthy food, sport, and stop all this unhealthy things. from day to day its getting better but just to 60-70% free of derealisation... until the beginning of this year.

What i've changed?

At the end of 2014 i had a lot of panic attacks....i had panic attacks in a aircraft and in the trains and become more panic for a lot of thins...so i decided to go to a psychic therapie. that changed my whole way of thinking and i had to understand that not the weed is the main factor for Derealisation/depersonaliton its just the trigger for my panicattacks and the whole anxiety and this leads to the whole derealisation/depersonatlion feeling!
All the time i was FCKING thinking about derealisation and that makes me become more anxiety and this shit anxitey make me feel deralisated!

This points helped me now to fight my anxiety and become totaly free of DR/DP:
- Accept yourself completly (dont stress your life about what others think about you)
- Try to be happy as much as possible enjoy your life
- fight your anxiety moments...everytime you become a panic attack just say to yourself i survive this shit 1000 times so why not this time..its just bullshit and it goes away in the next seconds...if this didnt work: take slow and bigh breathes...concentrate on your breathing
- Stopp drink to much alcohol or something that act strange to your brain.
- Stress is like anxiety or leads to anxiety. Try to relax more!
- Sleep everynight about 7-9 hours. 8 hours works perfect for me
- Set goals for your life...what do you wanna reach in the next months
- Dont think about Derealisation again. its very hard i also think sometimes about it thats the reason why im writing this post here but try to avoid it to think about it...think more about relaxing and enjoying your life when the feeling of thinking about derealisation is coming up.
- Avoid electric devices like smartphones, notebooks or tv as much as possible and go outside more tkme. this will integrate you to the Real World and cure your unreal feelings!

And now the 2 best Supplements that realy helped me like crazy!!

- Magnesium: If you had Derealsation/Depersonalisation take a lot of Magnesium. Your body has a lot of stress. Magnesium helps a lot to relax your nerves and muscles. Its like welness for your brain. Believe me it starts working after 2-3 Weeks after you take daily about 500mg of high quality Magnesium Powder. Magnesium is realy cheap and it helpes me wonders!!!

- Matcha Greentea Powder: Believe it or not but this powder makes my mind super clear. I drink every morning Matcha Greentea instead of coffee and i feel awesome. Matcha will make you awake..you're feeling super powerfull and get a clear mind. Try it but dont take to much. 1 Teaspoon for one morning Matcha is enough. To much matcha will make you nervous...

So thats all for the first  Feel free to ask me questions, i hope i can help you out


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks man for your words and time!

I have DP since Almost 6 years now 24/7 because of weed...
Then i paid more attention to your post, it gives hope thank you.

I just need to know if you're 100% free of dp/dr now?
How it's when you go out of this shit.
I still do my life, try to get goals, distract myself as i can but you know...it 's still there.

Do you live it like a rebirth?
there was one day when you said "fuckkk!!! it's gooonne i can feel it, i'm ME!!!"??

im afraid to have forget how it's to be "normal".

Have a good day and congrats!!!


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

yep im 100% free of DP/DR now. i just feel it again when im in stress or have anxiety but thats normal. we need to understand that this feeling was also there before we had it 24/7 its totaly normal that we have deralisation if we're stressed and have anxiety but we see it different than others because we just think "oh my god i have derealisation again" and another person who have never derealisation for 24/7 just think thats normal and it goes away by itself in a few minutes.... if we think to much about that its DP again it leads to deep thinking about the situation and anxiety and this leads to a longer DR feeling, its that simple. we have a deeper thinking now because of this "trauma".

Try to look as much as possible in the sky and enjoy nature. at one point i was there and feel "wow DP is just gone"

i dont live it like a rebirth the memory will always keep in mind that i had DP and at sometimes (special when im in this forum) i think about DP again and analyse my situation and think "whats different between now and DP" and that leads into a little DP feeling, so STOP think about DP its very hards i know but DP has a connection to Stress/Anxiety and Deep Thinking try to handle it like "this is just stress i do by myself when i think to much about DP, so dont care about it just enjoy life its a normal feeling" and it goes away

Thats like when i say "dont think about a white elephant"...you immediatly start to think about a white elephant...same story at DP...when you think about this situation you immediatly start deep thinking and analysing everything.

The important key for me is realy spend a lot of time in the nature and not on mobile devices or TV !

and yes...i also forget whats normal but hey...was it normal before you had DP? whats normal? everyone on this planet has another "normal" vision of life and feelings. if you accept yourself and your life as normal it will go away its just the stress in your head when you think tomuch about DP all the time and analyse every situation if its normal or not that leads to a "panic disorder" at the end and this leads to DP again...its a endless circle of anxiety stress and DP. Go out, enjoy life, eat well, hangout with friends in nature and dont stress your body with alcohol, tobacco or someshit and it will go away as soon as you understand the nature of DP


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Edit: If you drink alcohol and you realise that DP gone worse or bad that's a big signal of your brain that you have maybe a problem with your nutrition/detoxication. I also write it in my post that a good nutrition is very important (one of the key points to feel DP free) and keep an eye on your Magnesium, Zink, calcium and other minerals. Its so important for your brain and your whole body to relax and come down to a normal situation.

and if you REALY want to become DP/DR free you have to change: so deal with it: DP/DR for the rest of your life but you can drink as much alcohol and smoke tobacco as you want OR DP/DR free but just drink little amounts of alcohol (1-2 beers 1-2 times a week) and stop smoking tobacco forever. what you want? if you want to be DP/DR free than prove it to your body.

And for detoxication and recover for you brain once again: matcha greentea powder works wonders for me. Try it out you cant loose something maybe just 20-30$ for the matcha powder


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,

I have DP since 8 years can you help me. email? Your speak french ?


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

nop just german and english, you can PM me


----------

